# RS4 MPG ponder.....



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guys,

Anybody out there brave enough to confirm 'real life' fuel consumption???

I'm particularly interested in returns on a typical motorway run (~85 mph) and town/city.

Thanks in advance.

Kev


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Oddly enough I nearly posted the same question yesterday on W7 PMC's thread.

Seems to me that when touring on the motorway you should get about 300 miles to a tank. This is equivalent to 4 hours driving so it shouldn't be too much of a bind to stop every 4 hours for fuel.

If it loses Â£10k in a year, does it really matter that it cost you an extra Â£1500 in fuel...?


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

If fuel consumption is such a worry, buy the diesel.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I drove to the ring and back in mine, on the long bits I averaged a barmy 26.7 mpg not dropping much below 75 and not going over 95

on mu commute home, 17 miles, i sometimes get 27 at a pretty constant 50-60

In the mornings early around 17 mpg :wink:

Jason


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Oddly enough I nearly posted the same question yesterday on W7 PMC's thread.
> 
> Seems to me that when touring on the motorway you should get about 300 miles to a tank. This is equivalent to 4 hours driving so it shouldn't be too much of a bind to stop every 4 hours for fuel.
> 
> If it loses Â£10k in a year, does it really matter that it cost you an extra Â£1500 in fuel...?


Of course on longer journies one needs to stop anyway.

More than the 4 hours constant driving angle, what one does notice is such cars' inability to go from say Bristol to Biimingham and back in one day without a refuelling stop. That can be a drag. And whilst 10 mins for a stop may not seem very much. Do it 4 times week and that's nearly 2.5 hours of your time every month, spent standing by a pump or queuing for fuel.

i'd reckon the B7 returns largely similar overall consumption to the B5. What that means is having to stop for fuel at nearer the 250 mile mark, often <200 miles if one is getting urban or 'on it'.

When you then factor, in not so much the extra Â£1500 a year in petrol, rather more the extra time you will spend waiting at pumps, it may look a little different.

But i would also take an RS4 avant over a red A6 auto :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I seem to remember Jamie saying he got about 20-22 mpg in all sorts of driving


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> I seem to remember Jamie saying he got about 20-22 mpg in all sorts of driving


My long term average, not reset for 8,000 miles is showing 20.3 mpg


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> I seem to remember Jamie saying he got about 20-22 mpg in all sorts of driving


True tank capacity is about 11 gals (?) and no one sensible is going to run to absolute empty each time, ergo range is effectively 200ish miles before DIS nags?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember Jamie saying he got about 20-22 mpg in all sorts of driving
> ...


I guess you do have to plan your journeys, i have the same issue


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Capacity in Litres is 65...

commute and around town driving can reliably achieve 240-250 miles on a tank, on a run 300 maybe 310...

Jason


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

55JWB said:


> Capacity in Litres is 65...
> 
> commute and around town driving can reliably achieve 240-250 miles on a tank, on a run 300 maybe 310...
> 
> Jason


And spirited driving ?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

spirited driving results in around 16-17 MPG, I will let you do the maths :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Around town 13.1

General driving and a run to bedford the other day 20.2 mpg

You generall will be luck to see more than 15 imo


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)




----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> You generall will be luck to see more than 15 imo


I must be driving miss daisy then....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I not got a B7, clearly, but had a "spirited at times" drive home tonight. Dropped to 12.7mpg at one point,  but by the time I'd got home it was back to 20.2mpg (around 25 miles from Edinburgh airport). Long term average over 10k miles is now 20.0mpg exactly (down from 22mpg when I first had it). Best return was a long constant drive from Ardrossan to Fife returning 27.8mpg.

Not bad for a 5.5 V8 IMHO


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I left my DIS 2 running from the day i picked the car up brand new & over 7500 miles my average was 22.9MPG. On longer motorway runs the average is closer to 25 & spirited average is about 15.

I re-set the DIS 2 for my recent Ring Trip & the average over 1500 miles was 13.1, with 600 miles being speeds between 60MPH & 160MPH & 900 miles being on the Nordschleife. Not a bad average & it's certainyl far better than the M5, as is the overall range.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I left my DIS 2 running from the day i picked the car up brand new & over 7500 miles my average was 22.9MPG. On longer motorway runs the average is closer to 25 & spirited average is about 15.
> 
> I re-set the DIS 2 for my recent Ring Trip & the average over 1500 miles was 13.1, with 600 miles being speeds between 60MPH & 160MPH & 900 miles being on the Nordschleife. Not a bad average & it's certainyl far better than the M5, *as is the overall range*.


Which is?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I left my DIS 2 running from the day i picked the car up brand new & over 7500 miles my average was 22.9MPG. On longer motorway runs the average is closer to 25 & spirited average is about 15.
> ...


Just over 300 with normal driving or 5 laps of the Nordschleife (60miles) when gunning it :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I don't really get much more than 300 out of my GTI, this current tank has only lasted 275 miles.

Golf tank is probably smaller though...


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

New car Kev?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

55JWB said:


> spirited driving results in around 16-17 MPG, I will let you do the maths :wink:


I'll vouch for that J


----------

